# Need to borrow an AM4 CPU



## The Pook

USPS flat rate if you're _only_ sending the CPU would fit in a $7.95 flat rate medium box, so that's $16 plus tax and then plus whatever you're planning on "tipping". 

why not buy a 200GE for $55 or a 3000G for $63 and resell after? it'd cost you about the same money in the end. 

free bump, if nothing else.


----------

